# "Subbed", "I'm in", "Thread of the year", popcorn pics etc.....



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

There appears to be a certain sort of person who posts this sort of thread.... and indeed it is usually the same culprits every time.

Do you people genuinely have such sad, empty lives that you get off on people disagreeing or arguing on a forum? Is it really THAT much of a thrill to you?

I actually truly cringe with embarrassment when I see these comments, they bring to mind the image of some 7 stone weakling keyboard warrior virgin sitting at home getting a hard on because someone who has wronged them or called them out on another thread at some point (or is just more popular than them lol) is caught up in some sort of disagreement and they're praying that the person they are embroiled in an argument with will do what they did not have the balls, or intelligence, to do themselves

Its actually not unlike the old women getting their knitting out and going along to a public execution or flogging and considering it a good day out.

Discuss


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

i disagree with everything you said.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

I love an argument


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

sckeane said:


> I love an argument


Arguments make you feel bad. Voicing an opinion, however direct it may be, then leaving it is one thing, but arguing is a waste of energy.

Life's too short mate....


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Arguments make you feel bad. Voicing an opinion, however direct it may be, then leaving it is one thing, but arguing is a waste of energy.
> 
> Life's too short mate....


Mm I see your right there. wrong word to use then, voicing opinion would be the one... It's late and I'm confusing myself ha.


----------



## Davo (Sep 11, 2007)

Lighten up jeeze lol.

If these people with such 'sad, empty lives' bother your so much perhaps avoid areas like general conversation where your likely to see them??


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Because some threads provide entertainment we should all hang our heads in shame? Serious?

Oh, and subbed.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Davo said:


> Lighten up jeeze lol.
> 
> If these people with such 'sad, empty lives' bother your so much perhaps avoid areas like general conversation where your likely to see them??


Stop trying to speak sense mate, what is WRONG with you :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Davo said:


> Lighten up jeeze lol.
> 
> If these people with such 'sad, empty lives' bother your so much perhaps avoid areas like general conversation where your likely to see them??


And just how often do you see me in this area mate? lol.....


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Leeds89 said:


> Because some threads provide entertainment we should all hang our heads in shame? Serious?
> 
> Oh, and subbed.


Slightly off tangent mate, but a serious question none the less.....

Do you think you are a good advert for the company you represent on here?

If so, why?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Slightly off tangent mate, but a serious question none the less.....
> 
> Do you think you are a good advert for the company you represent on here?
> 
> If so, why?


Not anymore tbh. I was, and have helped a lot of people on here with issues they've had, and generated over £3000 I think it was in revenue for MF since they first started advertising on here. But I'm moving to Aus in 3 months so my brutally honest answer would be I don't care


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

It's just entertainment for people to pass some time when they're bored, Thats all i see it as.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Sub-Zero said:


> I just entertainment for people to pass some time when they're bored, Thats all i see it as.


What if it gets personal to the degree that its relating to stuff in real life rather than forum, or if one of the people is being bullied or is genuinely hurt or upset?

Is it right to get your kicks at their unhappiness?


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Zara-Leoni said:


> What if it gets personal to the degree that its relating to stuff in real life rather than forum, or if one of the people is being bullied or is genuinely hurt or upset?
> 
> Is it right to get your kicks at their unhappiness?


Firstly people should stop taking the internet so seriously. If individuls become hurt what an another individual has said to them over the internet then maybe the internet isn't for them.

Secondly we have a good MOD team on here, that deal with individuals who they feel are bullying other members.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Sub-Zero said:


> Firstly people should stop taking the internet so seriously. If individuls become hurt what an another individual has said to them over the internet then maybe the internet isn't for them.
> 
> Secondly we have a good MOD team on here, that deal with individuals who they feel are bullying other members.


So does that make taking enjoyment from someone else's hurt or discomfort ok?


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

And why is everybody suddenly spelling Mod as MOD with capital letters? Have I missed something? It's short for Moderator lol....


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Zara-Leoni said:


> So does that make taking enjoyment from someone else's hurt or discomfort ok?


No it doesn't.

Most of these "subbed" "I'm in" comments are made in threads where it's just harmless banter/troll threads/ someone been outed and caught out lying etc. I don't see how these comment can come across as taking enjoyment from someone else's hurt or discomfort..?


----------



## Davo (Sep 11, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> And just how often do you see me in this area mate? lol.....


Lol I don't know? Presumably you mean not much?

Just seems like some pretty harmless comments that most people would just glance over and think its a bit of fun?

Agreed the *grabs popcorn* **** has probably been done to death, but its a bit harsh to start calling them 7 stone virgin weaklings lol.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

For me it would depend on whether it was so embody posting nonsense to deliberately cause an argument, I.e. the gymgym type ones, the noaudi threads or the arrogant young kids posting utter nonsense as opposed to a thread where somebody gets picked on for a mistake or making an error of judgement with a picture, etc.

The matter I find very distasteful and sad, the former, you reap what you sow.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Tbh it's attention seeking threads like this that make me cringe the most


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Arguments make you feel bad. Voicing an opinion, however direct it may be, then leaving it is one thing, but arguing is a waste of energy.
> 
> Life's too short mate....


on that basis then, this should have been youre last post in this thread.

somehow I doubt it will be!


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

Wow you truly are a miserable sod


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

99% of comments are inflated to some degree , it's the web alter egos that speak half the time , I always think where are these people that gas so much on here , you never see or hear half the stuff that's said on here in the gym, equally though it is a community and had some great chit chat at times , some people are lone soldiers in life and prefer on line communication ... Each yo their own


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i think they call it cyber humor , its much like being in a pub with a group of mates having a* laugh* .

perhaps some people lack laughter in their lives and should join in on some of these threads


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Its not a thrill at all, but it makes for good reading.

In my everyday face to face life, I want it to ve a mixe quiet peaceful one; whoever likes an argument wants their head checking.

However, come online and its fun seeing two people who have never provably ever met and never will, arguing about something so pointless and that they are probably both wrong about.

I would never wish anybody harm, but it does amuse me that people have the ability to turn their pc off and make everything go away but they dont.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

I had a standoff at the gym a fortnight ago over plates ... Now that's an argument I'm not letting go ov the pr**k!! Lol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Zara-Leoni said:


> So does that make taking enjoyment from someone else's hurt or discomfort ok?


As long as it's online, imo yes it does. The internet is the one place where a man can truly be free to act out his deepest decrepid natures and any backlash or consequence from such actions can be solved by simply logging out. As said before, the internet is not for everybody.. but I feel much better about myself sitting here on my phone with an invisible tub of popcorn watching mars and ausbuilt have it out about the use of clomid on cycle than I would sat on a bale of straw in some dirty farm watching 2 chickens scratch another to death.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> I had a standoff at the gym a fortnight ago over plates ... Now that's an argument I'm not letting go ov the pr**k!! Lol


lol, i picture the scene off american pie the wedding where stiffler has a danceoff with bear :lol:


----------



## Kalell (Oct 27, 2012)

OP

A forum would be very boring if everything was 100% serious.

If people have an argument in a thread then of course posters are ganna "sub" to the thread cos it's entertaining in any walk of like not just an Internet forum.

If there is an argument in a street that you see, are you telling us that you don't look over and think "ooh I wonder what that's about" of course you do cos it's natural.

Only difference is that when you see that argument on a forum, you can find out what it's a out and follow it.

Winds me up more when people start threads telling others how sad and pathetic they are for following these arguments when the thread itself is guarenteed to start an argument.

Double standards I wonder.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

@Zara-Leoni


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

i take great pleasure in reading attention seeking threads and cringe at the irony of a thread like this posted at 2am in the morning, isnt there an option to opt out of gen con?


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> i take great pleasure in reading attention seeking threads and cringe at the irony of a thread like this posted at 2am in the morning, isnt there an option to opt out of gen con?


There is. I believe its called not clicking on the link that says General Conversation.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> And why is everybody suddenly spelling Mod as MOD with capital letters? Have I missed something? It's short for Moderator lol....


noticed this myself


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Zara-Leoni said:


> And why is everybody suddenly spelling Mod as MOD with capital letters? Have I missed something? It's short for Moderator lol....


Then shouldn't it be 'mod' and not 'Mod' as when talking about the moderators, it's a common noun and not a proper noun :whistling:


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

I've seen this happen a lot. Poster uses forum a lot, naturally starts getting bored of forum, hits out at everyone that still likes to use forum


----------



## Adam K (Dec 9, 2012)

The irony of the post!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

JANIKvonD said:


> Tbh it's attention seeking threads like this that make me cringe the most


Creating a thread is attention seeking?

I do apologise. I forgot that having an opinion and airing it is exclusively the domain of the "in" cliques lol.

In a similar vein, I find it very amusing to see all the passive aggressives that I described in the opening post, clicking like on all the posts that'd they're to afraid to make themselves ha ha!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

saxondale said:


> on that basis then, this should have been youre last post in this thread.
> 
> somehow I doubt it will be!


I'm not arguing with anyone mate, far from it.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Zara-Leoni said:


> I'm not arguing with anyone mate, far from it.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Creating a thread is attention seeking?
> 
> I do apologise. I forgot that having an opinion and airing it is exclusively the domain of the "in" cliques lol.
> 
> In a similar vein, *I find it very amusing to see all the passive aggressives that I described in the opening post, clicking like on all the posts that'd they're to afraid to make themselves* ha ha!


Unless people do actually 'like' a post that's been made and just don't want to duplicate what's already been written maybe. I'm not saying you're wrong, but there is that other possibility too.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

so zara how would you like people to use this forum ?


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Creating a thread is attention seeking?
> 
> I do apologise. I forgot that having an opinion and airing it is exclusively the domain of the "in" cliques lol.
> 
> In a similar vein, I find it very amusing to see all the passive aggressives that I described in the opening post, clicking like on all the posts that'd they're to afraid to make themselves ha ha!


Are you trying to pick an argument?

Loaded question in first post then complaining that people are passive aggressive when they like posts that don't agree with you.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Kalell said:


> OP
> 
> A forum would be very boring if everything was 100% serious.
> 
> ...


Guaranteed to start an argument? Not from me.

It was however guaranteed to draw out a lot of trolls who sit in the dark waiting to pounce desperate for any excuse to have a go at the slightest excuse lol, and true to form they have not failed to deliver 

I agree with your point about natural curiosity, that's quite right. However the part that makes me uncomfortable is when a person is clearly and publicly taking enjoyment at someone else's discomfort.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Fcuking hell. Storm. Teacup.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

IGotTekkers said:


> As long as it's online, imo yes it does. The internet is the one place where a man can truly be free to act out his deepest decrepid natures and any backlash or consequence from such actions can be solved by simply logging out. As said before, the internet is not for everybody.. but I feel much better about myself sitting here on my phone with an invisible tub of popcorn watching mars and ausbuilt have it out about the use of clomid on cycle than I would sat on a bale of straw in some dirty farm watching 2 chickens scratch another to death.


Kinda different in my mind that... Presumably they're intelligent and informed differences if opinion by two people who hold no ill will?


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> I agree with your point about natural curiosity, that's quite right. However the part that makes me uncomfortable is when a person is clearly and publicly taking enjoyment at someone else's discomfort.


in all seriousness is that not how tv shows such as you've been framed get such high viewing figures?


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Its not a thrill at all, but it makes for good reading.
> 
> In my everyday face to face life, I want it to ve a mixe quiet peaceful one; whoever likes an argument wants their head checking.
> 
> ...


The never wish anybody harm is the relevant part there, that's the difference


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

O/P you should admit defeat and blame your outburst on the time of night. You have no argument!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

gummyp said:


> Are you trying to pick an argument?
> 
> Loaded question in first post then complaining that people are passive aggressive when they like posts that don't agree with you.


Who says I was talking about posts in this particular thread? I meant generally lol


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Do you not think it's more a reflection of the current political correct brigade that exists nowadays, where rather than have what would once be deemed as having a laugh/joke/banter or whatever you want to call it, far too many people are just waiting to find something that they can be offended by and take everything too seriously?


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

ewen said:


> so zara how would you like people to use this forum ?


Tbh Ewen, any way they please. Recently I've seen a few threads where members who seem pretty timid and very harmless have been rather poorly treated. In one particular one a female member (forget the name) was being called ugly after she posted a pic with no makeup, and far from being one isolated member, loads were laughing and liking the post etc. Notably certain members I've seen doing similar before but they choose their victims very carefully.

People will always do what they please, but last night I saw it happening again in few threads... It's really not nice behaviour.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Do you not think it's more a reflection of the current political correct brigade that exists nowadays, where rather than have what would once be deemed as having a laugh/joke/banter or whatever you want to call it, far too many people are just waiting to find something that they can be offended by and take everything too seriously?


Yes I agree, some people are indeed always looking to be offended.

There seems to be a culture at the moment though that its ok to be unkind for the sake of it. Having a joke etch is all good but it's uncomfortable to watch a person outwardly express enjoyment at another persons genuine discomfort or upset.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

ellisrimmer said:


> O/P you should admit defeat and blame your outburst on the time of night. You have no argument!


I'm not arguing I'm expressing my opinion.

People are entitled to disagree as they see fit.

I see no relevance to the time of night?? Not everyone keeps 9-5 hours mate lol.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

This is why women aren't allowed down the pub with the boys.

They see arguing, we see the banter involved. In the mean time 90% of womans mags are just picking people apart, dressed as self help or awkward shots of celebrities


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Tbh Ewen, any way they please. Recently I've seen a few threads where members who seem pretty timid and very harmless have been rather poorly treated. In one particular one a female member (forget the name) was being called ugly after she posted a pic with no makeup, and far from being one isolated member, loads were laughing and liking the post etc. Notably certain members I've seen doing similar before but they choose their victims very carefully.
> 
> People will always do what they please, but last night I saw it happening again in few threads... It's really not nice behaviour.


I think you're absolutely right actually. There is definitely a pecking order on this forum, a kind of hierarchy. But arguably this exists in all walks of life anyway, not just on forum. I guess a difference is that you can just tell people to feck off on this forum and log out, whereas you can't always do that in real life.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> There appears to be a certain sort of person who posts this sort of thread.... and indeed it is usually the same culprits every time.
> 
> Do you people genuinely have such sad, empty lives that you get off on people disagreeing or arguing on a forum? Is it really THAT much of a thrill to you?
> 
> ...


i too seen that thread , im as much to blame as anyone as i didnt report it however it happens in life and will happen on a forum as its easier to say what you think .

my view is its all about survival of the fittest/strongest and if a weak person lets it happen then so be it , we can all choose to be a victim or not and on a forum the way to stand up for yourself is to either pull people on it or report the post/s and have the MOD/Mod/Moderator team deal with it as that is part of their job .


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

welcome to the internet&#8230;&#8230; if you don't like it go outside


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Tbh Ewen, any way they please. Recently I've seen a few threads where members who seem pretty timid and very harmless have been rather poorly treated. In one particular one a female member (forget the name) was being called ugly after she posted a pic with no makeup, and far from being one isolated member, loads were laughing and liking the post etc. Notably certain members I've seen doing similar before but they choose their victims very carefully.
> 
> People will always do what they please, but last night I saw it happening again in few threads... It's really not nice behaviour.


I've seen a bit of this and I agree, it's deeply offensive and cowardly. But I think that's different from people just enjoying watching a good old barney. Your brush strokes are too broad.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Sometimes people on this forum pretty much set themselves up as the proverbial wounded gazelle and then of course they get subsequently ripped to shreds..


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Tbh Ewen, any way they please. Recently I've seen a few threads where members who seem pretty timid and very harmless have been rather poorly treated. In one particular one a female member (forget the name) was being called ugly after she posted a pic with no makeup, and far from being one isolated member, loads were laughing and liking the post etc. Notably certain members I've seen doing similar before but they choose their victims very carefully.
> 
> People will always do what they please, but last night I saw it happening again in few threads... It's really not nice behaviour.


I hear what you're saying about that Zara and I'm with you when it's blatant bullying. That's not nice and it reflects badly on the person doing the bullying. And there is no need for it.

But just in that no make-up thread, that went from a discussion about no make up to a "hey look at me I need attention" when pics were posted up. And to be fair she did say she'd leave it to others to judge, so that invites both positive and negative comments. I think a lot of the likes given to negative comments were simply because they were made in response to the attention whoring.

Whilst like I say, bullying isn't ever really on, I also think that difference of opinion is also valid and just because someone isn't showered with compliments but receives a negative opinion, that also doesn't automatically make a negative opinion bullying.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

simonthepieman said:


> This is why women aren't allowed down the pub with the boys.
> 
> They see arguing, we see the banter involved. In the mean time 90% of womans mags are just picking people apart, dressed as self help or awkward shots of celebrities


Gotta turn that one around mate.... I don't see an argument anywhere here, yet I'm being accused of it lol!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

TBH i don't know much about said threads because i wouldn't be @ssed to go into them, we all love banter and taking the p!ss out of one another here and that's cool its all light hearted fun, we can all take a joke, but you do get the odd sad cnut who means what they say and thats sad....... keyboards bashin [email protected]!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Dr Manhattan said:


> I hear what you're saying about that Zara and I'm with you when it's blatant bullying. That's not nice and it reflects badly on the person doing the bullying. And there is no need for it.
> 
> But just in that no make-up thread, that went from a discussion about no make up to a "hey look at me I need attention" when pics were posted up. And to be fair she did say she'd leave it to others to judge, so that invites both positive and negative comments. I think a lot of the likes given to negative comments were simply because they were made in response to the attention whoring.
> 
> Whilst like I say, bullying isn't ever really on, I also think that difference of opinion is also valid and just because someone isn't showered with compliments but receives a negative opinion, that also doesn't automatically make a negative opinion bullying.


Tbh I thought she was just using herself to illustrate an example of the same person with and without make up?

Is it attention whoring if she used her own pics? They didn't look like attention seeking type photos tbh?

I guess we all see and interpret the same things slightly differently though.


----------



## Kalell (Oct 27, 2012)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Guaranteed to start an argument? Not from me.
> 
> It was however guaranteed to draw out a lot of trolls who sit in the dark waiting to pounce desperate for any excuse to have a go at the slightest excuse lol, and true to form they have not failed to deliver
> 
> I agree with your point about natural curiosity, that's quite right. However the part that makes me uncomfortable is when a person is clearly and publicly taking enjoyment at someone else's discomfort.


just out of curiosity, am i one of them trolls you are refering to as thats how i have just read your post?


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Tbh I thought she was just using herself to illustrate an example of the same person with and without make up?
> 
> Is it attention whoring if she used her own pics? They didn't look like attention seeking type photos tbh?
> 
> I guess we all see and interpret the same things slightly differently though.


I don't know, I mean from my point of view, going from just discussing something, to posting pictures of yourself and asking for judgment, invites both positive comments and negative criticism. From all the stupid talent shows on tv now, it's seems people like to see people knocked down. Not saying it's right or wrong, just an observation.

But yeah agreed, we do all see and interpret things differently. Seems we're both all for this too. It's when people are intolerant to other's views that I can't stand.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Kalell said:


> just out of curiosity, am i one of them trolls you are refering to as thats how i have just read your post?


yes


----------



## Kalell (Oct 27, 2012)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Tbh Ewen, any way they please. Recently I've seen a few threads where members who seem pretty timid and very harmless have been rather poorly treated. In one particular one a female member (forget the name) was being called ugly after she posted a pic with no makeup, and far from being one isolated member, loads were laughing and liking the post etc. Notably certain members I've seen doing similar before but they choose their victims very carefully.
> 
> People will always do what they please, but last night I saw it happening again in few threads... It's really not nice behaviour.


I agree with you on this point, people should never resort to insults of any kind to any person.

we are all on here because we we have goals, some of us achive those goals and some of us (me the most) dont or havent achieved them goals for what ever reason but dont deserve to be insulted for it, whether thats to be called ugly, fat, skinny, its not right and shouldnt happen.


----------



## Kalell (Oct 27, 2012)

ewen said:


> yes


cheers mate :lol:


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

it's so easy to misinterpret things on the internet

eg:

your a cvnt!

your a cvnt! :whistling:

your a cvnt! 

your a cvnt! :wink:

your a cvnt! :wub:

your a cvnt! :001_tt2:

all the same ^, all can be taken in totally different ways


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)




----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Did we all agree to what the moral of the story should be?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Did we all agree to what the moral of the story should be?


Ignore any threads made in general at 2am ???


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Bull Terrier said:


> I think you're absolutely right actually. There is definitely a pecking order on this forum, a kind of hierarchy. But arguably this exists in all walks of life anyway, not just on forum. I guess a difference is that you can just tell people to feck off on this forum and log out, whereas you can't always do that in real life.


AAAAAAHHHHHHHAAAAAAHHHHHHAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHAAAAAAA Hierarchy AAAAAHHHHHHHHAAAAAHHHHHHHAAAAAAAHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAA

Stop it you silly sausage thats for the playground


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

lukeee said:


> AAAAAAHHHHHHHAAAAAAHHHHHHAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHAAAAAAA Hierarchy AAAAAHHHHHHHHAAAAAHHHHHHHAAAAAAAHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAA
> 
> Stop it you silly sausage thats for the playground


did @Ashcrapper give you permission to type


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Zara-Leoni said:


> In one particular one a female member (forget the name) was being called ugly after she posted a pic with no makeup, and far from being one isolated member, loads were laughing and liking the post etc. Notably certain members I've seen doing similar before but they choose their victims very carefully.
> 
> People will always do what they please, but last night I saw it happening again in few threads... It's really not nice behaviour.


I never saw that thread but I agree with you on that, that's just fvcked up, it's not a beauty forum.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

ewen said:


> did @Ashcrapper give you permission to type


Nope, im rebelling!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Kalell said:


> just out of curiosity, am i one of them trolls you are refering to as thats how i have just read your post?


No mate I just meant generally


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

ewen said:


> did @Ashcrapper give you permission to type


no. and im not happy about it. not one bit Ewen.

with regards to the comments about Haley, I laughed. I also liked the post because it was funny. Regardless of what people say she is an attention seeker, every thread is LOOK AT ME EVERYONE! so when posting several shots of her mug to say how she looks without make up its inevitable someone will say something she doesnt want to hear. I didnt see it as bullying, it was a comment. Some people agreed others didnt. Comment would have never come about if she didnt plaster the thread with her photos. As for her being "brave" doing so I would call it more naive.

as you were


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

jon-kent said:


> Ignore any threads made in general at 2am ???


Fail to see the relevance of the hour?

Like I said earlier, not everyone keeps regular 9-5 hours.

I am often awake in the small hours if the morning as I have very young kittens that need syringe feeding through the night, so browsing forums helps keep me awake


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

stop trolling and start lifting b!tches


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> no. and im not happy about it. not one bit Ewen.
> 
> with regards to the comments about Haley, I laughed. I also liked the post because it was funny. Regardless of what people say she is an attention seeker, every thread is LOOK AT ME EVERYONE! so when posting several shots of her mug to say how she looks without make up its inevitable someone will say something she doesnt want to hear. I didnt see it as bullying, it was a comment. Some people agreed others didnt. Comment would have never come about if she didnt plaster the thread with her photos. As for her being "brave" doing so I would call it more naive.
> 
> as you were


He made me do It


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

did not


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Zara-Leonie said:


> some 7 stone weakling keyboard warrior virgin


Seeing as you described 2/3 of the population of this board, it's gonna happen. If they spent as much time in the gym and eating as they did on here creating an interwebz persona, they might actually look like they've set foot in a gym.

And not just for a fcuking spinning class :lol:


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> did not


He did, he's nasty


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

lukeee said:


> He did, he's nasty


you are


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

You started up a thread to do exactly what your moaning about.........


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

subbed


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> subbed


Better late than never :lol:


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Better late than never :lol:


well am not reading 6pages of this horse sh!t


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> you are


i know, im sorry, ive been this way ever since that trip to the zoo


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

hayley probably liked being called ugly she is happy as long as she is getting some sort of attention. This forum would be awful if it wasnt for the banter if it was all training talk it would be so boring. I think it also as a good amount of support in the journals etc and many come on here totally clueless and learn loads about training.


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

what does subbed even mean?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

lickatsplit said:


> what does subbed even mean?


replaced with another player


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> replaced with another player


hahah

it short for subscribed


----------



## bumont (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

bumont said:


>


THIS IS AMAZING!


----------



## bumont (Aug 18, 2012)

crazypaver1 said:


> THIS IS AMAZING!


I wish someone would of posted something like this on the first reply though


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

You dont like them, you dont need to view them.

Its the General lounge after all.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Tommy10 said:


> 99% of comments are inflated to some degree , *it's the web alter egos that speak half the time* , I always think where are these people that gas so much on here , you never see or hear half the stuff that's said on here in the gym, equally though it is a community and had some great chit chat at times , some people are lone soldiers in life and prefer on line communication ... Each yo their own


I don't get all this alter ego bullsh1t, i'm the same person all the time, why would i pretend to be someone else on a forum full of strangers? You'd have to be a pretty sad individual to do that.

People just use it as an excuse for their tw4tish behaviour.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Smitch said:


> I don't get all this alter ego bullsh1t, i'm the same person all the time, why would i pretend to be someone else on a forum full of strangers? You'd have to be a pretty sad individual to do that.
> 
> People just use it as an excuse for their tw4tish behaviour.


correct.


----------



## Jon.B (Mar 8, 2011)

Got to page 4 and lost interest, the moral to this is dont take the internet too seriously


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

thanks Jon


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

lxm said:


> You dont like them, you dont need to view them.
> 
> Its the General lounge after all.


You tell em son!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> You tell em son!


I like the new forceful lxm. He's kind of sexy in a dangerous way


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Agree with crapper, the make up thread is purely attention seeking.

And when there had already been a thread on pornstars, without makeup, and the majority saying how rank they are, what was the op hoping to achieve by putting pictures of herself up?

Was it a 'look at me, I aren't as terrible looking as those other girls when we both don't have make up on?'

Or was it a 'I'm gonna take a stand and show everyone how a girl looks when she is natural, aka not caked in makeup'?

Either way it was done to gain attention IMO.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

fullyloaded said:


> You started up a thread to do exactly what your moaning about.........


I started a thread to get my kicks watching other people getting a hard time?

Really?


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

This is where I miss @The L Man to crop up with some amusing gifs.

How long is he banned for?


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

lxm said:


> You dont like them, you dont need to view them.
> 
> Its the General lounge after all.


It goes on everywhere not just in general. I'm not talking about any threads, just people's gleeful reaction to seeing other people getting a hard time or arguments happening, and that goes on any and everywhere.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> I started a thread to get my kicks watching other people getting a hard time?
> 
> Really?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Zara-Leoni said:


> It goes on everywhere not just in general. I'm not talking about any threads, just people's gleeful reaction to seeing other people getting a hard time or arguments happening, and that goes on any and everywhere.


Do not take this the wrong way.

The internet as an entity has always been full of stuff like this. this forum IS TAME and well moderated. It is just the way it goes. People are ****holes forums/online games etc etc are great places to troll/bully from the safety of a computer. People are naive in what they put out online and set themselves up for these people.

Things wont change, this forum is one of the better ones though


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Zara-Leoni said:


> It goes on everywhere not just in general. I'm not talking about any threads, just people's gleeful reaction to seeing other people getting a hard time or arguments happening, and that goes on any and everywhere.


It's almost human nature, like the Romans watching gladiators fight to the death or watching a fist fight in the street on a night out, some people just enjoy watching conflict.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Do you watch films about gladiators?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

lukeee said:


> Do you watch films about gladiators?


ever seen a grown man naked?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> ever seen a grown man naked?


 :wub: are you asking me on a date?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

I enjoy threads from Dino, misshayley, bruze and any attention seeking f*ckery that comes up every now and then..it all keeps me ammused ajd I have no sympathy for the type


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> I enjoy threads from Dino, misshayley, bruze and any attention seeking f*ckery that comes up every now and then..it all keeps me ammused ajd I have no sympathy for the type


I thought you were bruze?


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> ever seen a grown man naked?


Ever been in a Turkish prison?


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

The make-up thread was begging for someone to post their picture then when the critiques come..........well we all seen what happened.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Zara-Leoni said:


> I'm not arguing I'm expressing my opinion.
> 
> People are entitled to disagree as they see fit.
> 
> I see no relevance to the time of night?? Not everyone keeps 9-5 hours mate lol.


Ok maybe you work lates, I was just playing, you should chill out...and take a look at what the word argue means


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Some people just love jumping on the bandwagon, that's all it is.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> I like the new forceful lxm. He's kind of sexy in a dangerous way


It will only get better ash :blush:


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

i thought this was a thread about the thread of the year 

nope, just 9 pages of sh!t

still- subbed.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> The make-up thread was begging for someone to post their picture then when the critiques come..........well we all seen what happened.
> 
> View attachment 114406


this made me laugh so much


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Davo said:


> Lighten up jeeze lol.
> 
> If these people with such 'sad, empty lives' bother your so much perhaps avoid areas like general conversation where your likely to see them??


exactly


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Smitch said:


> I don't get all this alter ego bullsh1t, i'm the same person all the time, why would i pretend to be someone else on a forum full of strangers? You'd have to be a pretty sad individual to do that.
> 
> People just use it as an excuse for their tw4tish behaviour.


sometimes I pretend to be Doris Day


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> I like the new forceful lxm. He's kind of sexy in a dangerous way


A silence of the lambs sort of way you mean?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

I rush home and this is what this thread has come to? I was hoping for drama, tantrums and a good laugh now I feel cheated


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Smitch said:


> I don't get all this alter ego bullsh1t, i'm the same person all the time, why would i pretend to be someone else on a forum full of strangers? You'd have to be a pretty sad individual to do that.
> 
> People just use it as an excuse for their tw4tish behaviour.


Exactly


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

regards to the girl who put her pics up if the OP was a lad and he put pics of him with and without makeup im sure he would equally get much abuse. Dutch scott always get the p^ss taken out of his his ears and he takes it well.. its just all banter no harm intended.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Creating a thread is attention seeking?
> 
> I do apologise. I forgot that having an opinion and airing it is exclusively the domain of the "in" cliques lol.
> 
> In a similar vein, I find it very amusing to see all the passive aggressives that I described in the opening post, clicking like on all the posts that'd they're to afraid to make themselves ha ha!


was I right. or was I right?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Tbh Ewen, any way they please. Recently I've seen a few threads where members who seem pretty timid and very harmless have been rather poorly treated. In one particular one a female member (forget the name) was being called ugly after she posted a pic with no makeup, and far from being one isolated member, loads were laughing and liking the post etc. Notably certain members I've seen doing similar before but they choose their victims very carefully.
> 
> People will always do what they please, but last night I saw it happening again in few threads... It's really not nice behaviour.


which totally missed the point of the "ugly" comment - irony.


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

The ugly comment I made was deleted a few days ago. Everyone can see that, I didn't agree with it being deleted because it was my subjective view on what she posted. But fine, the mods thought it was too mean and it got deleted.

It should also be noted that Hayley didn't even reply to the comment I made and just ignored it, maybe like you should have done? She'll feel even worse now that you've made a big deal of it.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Singh01 said:


> The ugly comment I made was deleted a few days ago. Everyone can see that, I didn't agree with it being deleted because it was my subjective view on what she posted. But fine, the mods thought it was too mean and it got deleted.
> 
> It should also be noted that Hayley didn't even reply to the comment I made and just ignored it, maybe like you should have done? She'll feel even worse now that you've made a big deal of it.


Ugly cvnt


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Hayley deserved to be brought down a peg or two with them photos.

She's an attention seeker who thinks she's gods gift to women and someone gave her an honest answer.

If she wasnt prepared to hear that answer she wouldn't have uploaded the photos unless she did actually expext for people to brown nose her.

Also, how long are her arms because all her photos seem to be took 10cm away from her face looking down.


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Ugly cvnt


I didn't ask to be JUDGED!


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Ugly cvnt


thats racist, hang on a min i got a good one..


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Hayley deserved to be brought down a peg or two with them photos.
> 
> She's an attention seeker who thinks she's gods gift to women and someone gave her an honest answer.
> 
> ...


AAHHHHHHH. I didn't realise it was her they were all calling names. Attention seeking to the max, every single post. "Oh, my life is so hard travelling around different countries, oooohhhh please feel sorry for me everybody and shower me with praise." How about **** off.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm I allowed to sub and say "in" one more time before this thread is locked?



Singh01 said:


> I didn't ask to be JUDGED!


you can always report @onthebuild to a mod not a MOD, plus he ain't that much better according to dino he never makes sense and is a fat ass


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Hayley deserved to be brought down a peg or two with them photos.
> 
> She's an attention seeker who thinks she's gods gift to women and someone gave her an honest answer.
> 
> ...





MF88 said:


> AAHHHHHHH. I didn't realise it was her they were all calling names. Attention seeking to the max, every single post. "Oh, my life is so hard travelling around different countries, oooohhhh please feel sorry for me everybody and shower me with praise." How about **** off.


So lets get this right, she has the balls to post pics of herself and you two, who l would add do no,t feel its ok to be sh*tty towards her, you cant ignore her or just not comment, you feel it some how makes you "better" for telling a WOMAN what your opinion is whilst staying anonymous on a forum ?

Just to clear that up ?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

[IMG alt="in gif"]http://www.gifsfo...cbc87e4b5ce2fe28308fd9f2a7baf3-2669.gif[/IMG]

[IMG alt="in gif"]http://www.gifsfo...cbc87e4b5ce2fe28308fd9f2a7baf3-2658.gif[/IMG]

[IMG alt="out of here **** this thr..."]http://www.gifsforum.com/images/gif/i[/IMG]


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

gifs arent working today, they was funny to, am going gym, fcuk you guys.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Craig660 said:


> Get your rat out


This is about to get you a month off, well played :thumbup1:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Milky said:


> So lets get this right, she has the balls to post pics of herself and you two, who l would add do no,t feel its ok to be sh*tty towards her, you cant ignore her or just not comment, you feel it some how makes you "better" for telling a WOMAN what your opinion is whilst staying anonymous on a forum ?
> 
> Just to clear that up ?


to be fair tho, if you put up pics there going to be comments, wether there nasty or nice, personally im not bothered either way cause am not involved, but for someone to post pics on the net, and its not like she hasnt posted alot on here, its only fair people get to comment


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Milky said:


> This is about to get you a month off, well played :thumbup1:


Sorry milks, ill delete it and wont happen again, got carried away in the moment


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Craig660 said:


> Sorry milks, ill delete it and wont happen again, got carried away in the moment


Please don't :lol:


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## rob w (Aug 27, 2012)

Gary29 said:


> This is where I miss @The L Man to crop up with some amusing gifs.
> 
> How long is he banned for?


Sh!t, banned for what?


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

zack amin said:


> to be fair tho, if you put up pics there going to be comments, wether there nasty or nice, personally im not bothered either way cause am not involved, but for someone to post pics on the net, and its not like she hasnt posted alot on here, its only fair people get to comment


No one expects everyone to be nice but what are we as mods supposed to do when its reported numerous times and WE all feel its OTT ?

Where does it end ?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Milky said:


> No one expects everyone to be nice but what are we as mods supposed to do when its reported numerous times and WE all feel its OTT ?
> 
> Where does it end ?


Ignore and delete incoming message..

People are getting far too serious on here


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

This has turned out to be an interesting thread lol


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

This is going to roll into a big thread.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> I'm I allowed to sub and say "in" one more time before this thread is locked?
> 
> you can always report @onthebuild to a mod not a MOD, plus he ain't that much better according to dino he never makes sense and is a fat ass


I've told you GHETTO BOOTAY!


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2013)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Tbh Ewen, any way they please. Recently I've seen a few threads where members who seem pretty timid and very harmless have been rather poorly treated. In one particular one a female member (forget the name) was being called ugly after she posted a pic with no makeup, and far from being one isolated member, loads were laughing and liking the post etc. Notably certain members I've seen doing similar before but they choose their victims very carefully.
> 
> People will always do what they please, but last night I saw it happening again in few threads... It's really not nice behaviour.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Milky said:


> So lets get this right, she has the balls to post pics of herself and you two, who l would add do no,t feel its ok to be sh*tty towards her, you cant ignore her or just not comment, you feel it some how makes you "better" for telling a WOMAN what your opinion is whilst staying anonymous on a forum ?
> 
> Just to clear that up ?


It's not like that at all, I don't know what you're even talking about. I didn't comment on her pic, I didn't even know the thread existed until this one.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

MF88 said:


> AAHHHHHHH. I didn't realise it was her they were all calling names. Attention seeking to the max, every single post. "Oh, my life is so hard travelling around different countries, oooohhhh please feel sorry for me everybody and shower me with praise." How about **** off.


I am talking about this post...


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Surely the point of general Conversation is to converse generally? Differing opinions abound in the real world ,so Its obvious they will here too.Im not comfortable, blantantly criticising another members appearance,especially a young girls.Naturally if one of you big ugly c.unts are seeking attention ,then your fair game.

Personally, I made a decision never to make a comment online that I wouldnt be prepared to make in "the real world" I find it makes for a far more balanced outlook, and if you cant say something to someones face that you say here,your a coward.

However, I freely admit that Im first inline when a thread displays potential for intrigue and uncovering some halfwits attempt to validate themselves,by bragging.All of us have a touch of schadenfreude about us, whether we choose to admit it or not.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Milky said:


> I am talking about this post...


In that case your original quote doesn't make sense, as I didn't even make a reference to her photos. If you checked my post earlier on you'd see that I said it was a fvcked up thing to do.

Also, when I posted pics up when I first joined, a response I got was

"Dont matter how much weight you put on, your still gonna be an ugly fecker! Also, a pink razor? really? I know it cant be your missus's as with a mug like yours i doubt you have one. You say you have a couple of kids? Cats dont count as "kids" mate sorry"

I laughed it off cuz I'm not a sissy.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

essexboy said:


> Surely the point of general Conversation is to converse generally? Differing opinions abound in the real world ,so Its obvious they will here too.Im not comfortable, blantantly criticising another members appearance,especially a young girls.Naturally if one of you big ugly c.unts are seeking attention ,then your fair game.
> 
> Personally, I made a decision never to make a comment online that I wouldnt be prepared to make in "the real world" I find it makes for a far more balanced outlook, and if you cant say something to someones face that you say here,your a coward.
> 
> However, I freely admit that Im first inline when a thread displays potential for intrigue and uncovering some halfwits attempt to validate themselves,by bragging.All of us have a touch of schadenfreude about us, whether we choose to admit it or not.


And this is my point mate re Hayley.

Would ANY ONE stand by in a pub or club and let a gang of men roundly attack her and bully her ?

All these macho men who will kill a man with a biro for looking at there dog the wrong way find it totally acceptable to just plough thro a girls feelings as it gives them the high ground, give me a break...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

MF88 said:


> In that case your original quote doesn't make sense, as I didn't even make a reference to her photos. If you checked my post earlier on you'd see that I said it was a fvcked up thing to do.
> 
> Also, when I posted pics up when I first joined, a response I got was
> 
> ...


As you can see it was a multi qoure so was a general statement towards you both.

Re the " sissy " thing, no your not your a MAN, world of difference mate.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Just for clarity, a woman who in my own opinion (we are all allowed one) is no oil painting posting photos of herself with no make up in a thread discussing women wearing no make up that started with this as the opening post:



> i just read that pornstars without makeup thread and realised that many birds over the years i've come across look jaw-droppingly stunning when all caked out but as soon as the makeup comes off, about 85% of them are sub-standard/average/nothing special
> 
> anyone with me on this??
> 
> i find this quite off putting generally, you meet a gal, go out, you like her she likes you, then you spend the night together and for the first time you see the real her and damn it hits you hard!


then people are getting pissy when she wasnt showered with compliments and told she is the exception to the rule? think people need to get a bit of perspective here.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> Just for clarity, a woman who in my own opinion (we are all allowed one) is no oil painting posting photos of herself with no make up in a thread discussing women wearing no make up that started with this as the opening post:
> 
> then people are getting pissy when she wasnt showered with compliments and told she is the exception to the rule? think people need to get a bit of perspective here.


Now you are just being awkward by going against the grain..think outside the box please!!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Now you are just being awkward by going against the grain..think outside the box please!!


please dont bully me


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> Just for clarity, a woman who in my own opinion (we are all allowed one) is no oil painting posting photos of herself with no make up in a thread discussing women wearing no make up that started with this as the opening post:
> 
> then people are getting pissy when she wasnt showered with compliments and told she is the exception to the rule? think people need to get a bit of perspective here.


so l will ask again, she is needlessly insulted and the post is reported numerous times so what do we do ?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> please dont bully me


Just conform / agree its all the rage on here


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Milky said:


> so l will ask again, she is needlessly insulted and the post is reported numerous times so what do we do ?


do whatever you want but dont act shocked or outraged when an average looking woman posts up photos of herself on a forum full of piss taking men and doesnt get told she looks like Mila Kunis and everyone worships her. if she wants that bullshit she should stick to facebook where all her friends can ask if shes ok hun and tell her she looks amazing


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Next person i hear complaining gets a week off.

Final warning


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Mish said:


> Next person i hear complaining gets a week off.
> 
> Final warning


sounds like a complaint to me that


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Women are always banging on about equality, yet it would be fine for this to happen to a man, yet if it happens to a woman it's a fvcking tragedy?

Everyone gives everyone else stick on here, ESPECIALLY when people attention seek. Think gymgym, noaudi, ts23, all male, all fine to rip the p1ss out of, same with celebs, zyzz, the beiber thread the other day. happens to a woman though and it's suddenly unacceptable?

However I don't agree someone can be 'bullied' online. To me bullying is targeting someone who can't escape. Unless you forget where the off button is, it's ludicrous to think you can't escape from this.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> Just for clarity, a woman who in my own opinion (we are all allowed one) is no oil painting posting photos of herself with no make up in a thread discussing women wearing no make up that started with this as the opening post:
> 
> then people are getting pissy when she wasnt showered with compliments and told she is the exception to the rule? think people need to get a bit of perspective here.


Don't cloud things with facts of what was actually said. Putting things in perspective doesn't allow for crazy rants now does it.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

onthebuild said:


> Women are always banging on about equality, yet it would be fine for this to happen to a man, yet if it happens to a woman it's a fvcking tragedy?
> 
> Everyone gives everyone else stick on here, ESPECIALLY when people attention seek. Think gymgym, noaudi, ts23, all male, all fine to rip the p1ss out of, same with celebs, zyzz, the beiber thread the other day. happens to a woman though and it's suddenly unacceptable?
> 
> However I don't agree someone can be 'bullied' online. To me bullying is targeting someone who can't escape. Unless you forget where the off button is, it's ludicrous to think you can't escape from this.


Yes, FTR thats exactly right.

We have seen far to many female members on here leave becasue of pricks who feel its ok to be tw8ts towards them, even women who compete and can offer good solid advice to other possible female members.

Banter is all well and good but l really dont see the need to type something you wouldnt say to someones face.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> sounds like a complaint to me that


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

MF88 said:


> In that case your original quote doesn't make sense, as I didn't even make a reference to her photos. If you checked my post earlier on you'd see that I said it was a fvcked up thing to do.
> 
> Also, when I posted pics up when I first joined, a response I got was
> 
> ...


That's pretty funny to be fair


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Milky said:


> so l will ask again, she is needlessly insulted and the post is reported numerous times so what do we do ?


To be fair Milky, she posted those pictures up and said 'I'll let you be the judge' to which Singh replied 'They're all equally ugly'.

Surely if she actively invites people to judge, then it's fair to pass judgment and not a needless insult.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

i think we should try and get rid of the rest of the women on here....then the gays, followed by the blacks...they just ruin it for everyone


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Milky said:


> Yes, FTR thats exactly right.
> 
> We have seen far to many female members on here leave becasue of pricks who feel its ok to be tw8ts towards them, even women who compete and can offer good solid advice to other possible female members.
> 
> Banter is all well and good but l really dont see the need to type something you wouldnt say to someones face.


get the rules sticky updated then

Rule #283 - Members must not comment on any woman posting about 10 massive photos of her face in a thread discussing what a letdown it can be when you see women with no make up on even if they have just proved the point of the entire thread


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dr Manhattan said:


> To be fair Milky, she posted those pictures up and said 'I'll let you be the judge' to which Singh replied 'They're all equally ugly'.
> 
> Surely if she actively invites people to judge, then it's fair to pass judgment and not a needless insult.


do you feel that was an insult or a fair judgement ?


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

barsnack said:


> i think we should try and get rid of the rest of the women on here....then the gays, followed by the blacks...they just ruin it for everyone


Brave man saying that and not putting a :tongue: face after it. No doubt your post will be reported for being a joke...jokes offend people don't you know.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Milky said:


> so l will ask again, she is needlessly insulted and the post is reported numerous times so what do we do ?





Ashcrapper said:


> do whatever you want but dont act shocked or outraged when an average looking woman posts up photos of herself on a forum full of piss taking men and doesnt get told she looks like Mila Kunis and everyone worships her. if she wants that bullshit she should stick to facebook where all her friends can ask if shes ok hun and tell her she looks amazing





onthebuild said:


> Women are always banging on about equality, yet it would be fine for this to happen to a man, yet if it happens to a woman it's a fvcking tragedy?
> 
> Everyone gives everyone else stick on here, ESPECIALLY when people attention seek. Think gymgym, noaudi, ts23, all male, all fine to rip the p1ss out of, same with celebs, zyzz, the beiber thread the other day. happens to a woman though and it's suddenly unacceptable?
> 
> However I don't agree someone can be 'bullied' online. To me bullying is targeting someone who can't escape. Unless you forget where the off button is, it's ludicrous to think you can't escape from this.





Milky said:


> Yes, FTR thats exactly right.
> 
> We have seen far to many female members on here leave becasue of pricks who feel its ok to be tw8ts towards them, even women who compete and can offer good solid advice to other possible female members.
> 
> Banter is all well and good but l really dont see the need to type something you wouldnt say to someones face.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Milky said:


> do you feel that was an insult or a fair judgement ?


Honestly, a fair judgment.

If Hayley hasn't said it was for people to judge and it was said out of nowhere, then I'd say it was an insult.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, I have said it many times, this is my favorite board.

I hate American boards due to the flames.

Yes, there is harmless banter and there is down right insults that by design are to cut.

I don't mind a bit of fun and games, but if left unchecked just like a child the boundaries get tested then move to a position that is not good.

Once moved, you cant move it back.

So, when posts get reported, we look at them, and either act, or do nothing.

some times it is being reported just due to emotion of having one's ego bruised, others is just not right and then we act.

If you feel the need to attack, gang up, hurt to make yourself amused, something will happen.

I will not let this board go the way of the American ones.

I generally am a serious poster and I do love the humor, just some stuff crosses the line, we then deal with it, so don't cry if something happens and call victim.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> get the rules sticky updated then
> 
> Rule #283 - Members must not comment on any woman posting about 10 massive photos of her face in a thread discussing what a letdown it can be when you see women with no make up on even if they have just proved the point of the entire thread


What so we need to get an update so pricks on here dont needlessly insult female members ?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Brave man saying that and not putting a :tongue: face after it. No doubt your post will be reported for being a joke...jokes offend people don't you know.


its the internet, i prefer to keep my anonymity..only one who knows were i live on here is Craig660, who just got banned a few pages back


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

barsnack said:


> i think we should try and get rid of the rest of the women on here....then the gays, followed by the blacks...they just ruin it for everyone


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Milky said:


> What so we need to get an update so pricks on here dont needlessly insult female members ?


woman asks to judge her face with no make up on. member says ugly. whats the problem here? lost count of the number of blokes on here banging about their physiques getting torn to pieces.


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Well my veiw on this is once hayley reads this thread she won't be coming back again.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

But it no doubt was taken as an insult.

Its like the guy that says here is my next cycle and it may be a big one, but looks like he does not lift weights.

Then a guy jumps on him and says you don't even train.

Never mind answering the guys questions, he came her for answers, who cares how big he is before he starts his cycle, the truth is most all of us have used gear and by our own choice the decision was made.

Because my choice is not your choice no need to attack.

So, no doubt it hurt her feelings, the point here is she had no malice in her intentions, and the ugly word to a woman had malice.

Anyone can hold one's self in any esteem they want, it is their opinion.

Some people just need to know when to say nothing.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> woman asks to judge her face with no make up on. member says ugly. whats the problem here? lost count of the number of blokes on here banging about their physiques getting torn to pieces.


Like l have said previously to which you couldnt answer IT WAS REPORTED SO WE ACTED ON IT.

NOW if you feel we need to clarify the rules as to being civil etc then please be my guest to use the contact us at the bottom and hey maybe become a MOD yourself.

Bottom line is we dont need to answer to every decision we make, end of.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Milky said:


> What so we need to get an update so pricks on here dont needlessly insult female members ?


I agree with you mate, insults for insults sack isn't fair or on. But shouldn't this apply equally to everyone? I mean, to call people 'pricks' is an insult in itself, which doesn't seem fair if ordinary members can't use insults.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Milky said:


> Like l have said previously to which you couldnt answer IT WAS REPORTED SO WE ACTED ON IT.
> 
> NOW if you feel we need to clarify the rules as to being civil etc then please be my guest to use the contact us at the bottom and hey maybe become a MOD yourself.
> 
> Bottom line is we dont need to answer to every decision we make, end of.


what the **** you shouting for? you asked me the question in the beginning so dont get all shitty when you get an answer to the question you asked...

if I didnt answer it what was this then?



> do whatever you want but dont act shocked or outraged when an average looking woman posts up photos of herself on a forum full of piss taking men and doesnt get told she looks like Mila Kunis and everyone worships her. if she wants that bull**** she should stick to facebook where all her friends can ask if shes ok hun and tell her she looks amazing


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Milky said:


> do you feel that was an insult or a fair judgement ?


I thought he was been sarcastic, he was been sarcastic - wasn`t he?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> what the **** you shouting for? you asked me the question in the beginning so dont get all shitty when you get an answer to the question you asked...
> 
> if I didnt answer it what was this then?


Yeah the answer was do what you want....

I cant actually believe that you an intelligent man actually doesnt see the problem with a man reffering to a female member as ugly.

Its bollox to hide behind " banter " as we all know men take these things a lot better than women.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

You 2 are skating on thin ice, and when it breaks, which it will, Milky will be underneath.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

barsnack said:


> i think we should try and get rid of the rest of the women on here....then the gays, followed by the blacks...they just ruin it for everyone


 @Milky have a word at this guy here.

im just glad im chinese the rest can gtfo


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Milky said:


> No one expects everyone to be nice but what are we as mods supposed to do when its reported numerous times and WE all feel its OTT ?
> 
> Where does it end ?





Milky said:


> so l will ask again, she is needlessly insulted and the post is reported numerous times so what do we do ?


i will repeat my friend



Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Ignore and delete incoming message..


----------



## blackfairie (Mar 13, 2013)

As a female you wouldn't catch me posting a pic of myself anywhere online with no makeup on, simply because I'm nice and I don't want to cause anyone permanent blindness. But also because I know that you DO run the risk of having negative comments and such being thrown your way when you do something like that. Now I'm not saying you shouldn't If you've got guts enough to show the world your makeupless face then I actually kind of salute you. Simply because I know how hard it is to be "real" online and not a photo shopped barbie. But I do understand where others are coming from on here to, If someone posts a pic of themselves in a natural state then they probably wont be as beautiful as a celebrity who gets the royal facial treatment every single day. So not calling them Marilyn Monroe stunning is probably okay. I would just be careful not to judge to harshly is all...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> i will repeat my friend


so we just delete it ?

So where does it end ?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Milky said:


> Yeah the answer was do what you want....
> 
> I cant actually believe that you an intelligent man actually doesnt see the problem with a man reffering to a female member as ugly.
> 
> Its bollox to hide behind " banter " as we all know men take these things a lot better than women.


never once said it was banter. just said it was 100% to be expected and anyone thinking otherwise is naive. if you put yourself up there to be judged dont expect everyone to clamber over each other to kiss their arse.

pretty sure you have posted in x factor threads, whats that all about? audience of thousands and 4 people telling people how shit and useless they are whilst everyone laughs along. some of them are even (wait for it...) women. lordy


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Out of interest, if someone asks to be judged, then they can't have any complaints when they are judged can they?

Would posts saying the pictures were 'equally beautiful' be reported and deleted too, as they are judgemental?

Just seems she wanted her cake.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> never once said it was banter. just said it was 100% to be expected and anyone thinking otherwise is naive. if you put yourself up there to be judged dont expect everyone to clamber over each other to kiss their arse.
> 
> pretty sure you have posted in x factor threads, whats that all about? audience of thousands and 4 people telling people how shit and useless they are whilst everyone laughs along. some of them are even (wait for it...) women. lordy


I have no idea what your going on about or actually trying to prove here TBH.

If l feel its not appropriate and insulting then as a MOD l act on it, regardless of what anyone thinks, same as the other MODs.

What others feel is acceptable l may not, ny call..


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Out of interest, if someone asks to be judged, then they can't have any complaints when they are judged can they?
> 
> Would posts saying the pictures were 'equally beautiful' be reported and deleted too, as they are judgemental?
> 
> Just seems she wanted her cake.


im guessing the correct answer is either say nothing whatsoever or tell them they are beautiful and look amazing regardless of your opinion.

and on that note im off to watch a bit of Justified. if im not banned see you later


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Milky said:


> I have no idea what your going on about or actually trying to prove here TBH.
> 
> If l feel its not appropriate and insulting then as a MOD l act on it, regardless of what anyone thinks, same as the other MODs.
> 
> What others feel is acceptable l may not, ny call..


no one has questioned your opinion on it, if you want to delete stuff thats up to you, the point still stands if someone doesnt want honest opinions given about them dont ask for one


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

I seriously don't understand why people are forgetting about the fact that she ASKED TO BE JUDGED!

I understand what you're saying Milky and Haksii about some insults being overboard, but my comment wasn't random...my opinion was asked and my opinion was given. The whole 'oh shes a female' thing is just sexist, if she had the confidence to put the pictures up and ask for opinions then she should be confident enough to take the criticism.


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

haley probably doesn't give a ****, it's probably just all the over-protective men getting all over-protective about it


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Singh01 said:


> I seriously don't understand why people are forgetting about the fact that she ASKED TO BE JUDGED!
> 
> I understand what you're saying Milky and Haksii about some insults being overboard, but my comment wasn't random...my opinion was asked and my opinion was given. The whole 'oh shes a female' thing is just sexist, if she had the confidence to put the pictures up and ask for opinions then she should be confident enough to take the criticism.


Yep your absolutely right it is sexist and so what ?

Like l have said previously l have seen so many female members driven of the forum by pricks thinking its ok to insult them in the name of " banter "

So what if she asked to be judged, would you have said that to her face to face or been more diplomatic ?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

ive said it before, depending on how someone carries themselves here will depend on how they are treated, look at the likes of rxqueenie, zara, keeks and the other women, they get respect because they carry themselves in a manner that demands respect. so its not about women getting chased out. if you are a woman on here lookig for attention or sharing out your pum pum shots then you are bound to be treated in a slack manner similar to the way you put yourself forward..and since whe did any normal people take things on the internet to heart?


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Milky said:


> So lets get this right, she has the balls to post pics of herself and you two, who l would add do no,t feel its ok to be sh*tty towards her, you cant ignore her or just not comment, you feel it some how makes you "better" for telling a WOMAN what your opinion is whilst staying anonymous on a forum ?
> 
> Just to clear that up ?


I never commented on them photos but if I did I would expect her to accept the comments as she had the balls to upload them.

When I uploaded photos of myself I was prepared for comments calling me a fat cvnt.

Nobody forced her to upload them photos and nobody forced fer to write and ask what people's opinions are which is what she wanted.

She's had plenty comments against her attention seeking which she knows about, she knew exactly what would happened if she uploaded the photos.

As someone once told me: Opinions are like *rseholes, everyone has got one and they arent all the same.


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

Milky said:


> Yep your absolutely right it is sexist and so what ?
> 
> Like l have said previously l have seen so many female members driven of the forum by pricks thinking its ok to insult them in the name of " banter "
> 
> So what if she asked to be judged, would you have said that to her face to face or been more diplomatic ?


What do you mean so what? You can't

act as if you're morally right on one hand and then disregard other morals with the other.

I'd say it to her face just like I did on here. It's obviously a shame that some women members have been driven away, but again its all about context. Everyone has a right to an opinion, don't take that away.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I think often what is missing in the way people reply to posts where a member makes themselves vulnerable to an ego-bruising is empathy - honest criticism and opinion, even if not what someone wants to hear, has to be accepted if asked for, but there is no need to deliver that criticism in a way that will knowingly be hurtful as that achieves nothing positive whatsoever.

People also do too often attack in groups, and I think there is almost a feeling of bonding that happens when people do join together... is also sometimes like the floodgates open sometimes when one person makes a criticism of another that many were also feeling, and I guess that's just human nature to let it rip like that but people do need to think about the effects of joining in on a collective flaming and how that can so easily end up as unintended bullying.

I think what it boils down to often is a real lack of thought about the effect of phrasing of a post, and even if it's the case that the poster themselves wouldn't be offended by a style of banter or commenting, it doesn't mean that being a bit empathetic toward the subject of any criticism isn't a bad thing, especially if you know that person is sensitive.

Yes it is only the internet, but that still doesn't mean that because it's just the internet people shouldn't still be decent to one another - be honest always even in criticism, and never be afraid to disagree with someone for sure... even flame any obviously ridiculous posts if that's your honest reaction, but keep it dignified and respectful.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Milky said:


> Yep your absolutely right it is sexist and so what ?
> 
> Like l have said previously l have seen so many female members driven of the forum by pricks thinking its ok to insult them in the name of " banter "
> 
> So what if she asked to be judged, would you have said that to her face to face or been more diplomatic ?


So to clarify, it's ok to be sexist on the board now? :bounce:

If someone asked me face to face what I thought of their physical appearance and I thought they were ugly, I'd say so to their face. Obviously if they didn't want to know, they shouldn't ask.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Milky said:


> Yep your absolutely right it is sexist and so what ?
> 
> Like l have said previously l have seen so many female members driven of the forum by pricks thinking its ok to insult them in the name of " banter "
> 
> So what if she asked to be judged, would you have said that to her face to face or been more diplomatic ?


So to clarify, it's ok to be sexist on the board now? :bounce:

If someone asked me face to face what I thought of their physical appearance and I thought they were ugly, I'd say so to their face. Obviously if they didn't want to know, they shouldn't ask.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

If a guy had done what Haley did, everyone would've taken the pi*s out of him, and no-one would've batted an eyelid.

Blatant sexism. She's a big girl, I'm sure she'll be fine without the aid of the white-knights of the round table.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Singh01 said:


> I seriously don't understand why people are forgetting about the fact that she ASKED TO BE JUDGED!
> 
> I understand what you're saying Milky and Haksii about some insults being overboard, but my comment wasn't random...my opinion was asked and my opinion was given. The whole 'oh shes a female' thing is just sexist, if she had the confidence to put the pictures up and ask for opinions then she should be confident enough to take the criticism.


Ok, I have a question for you.

When you posted that, did it occur to you that it might hurt her feelings?

If not you are being insensitive.

If so, you knew better and did it anyway.

Women are insecure by nature, lets not feed that fire ok?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Singh01 said:


> I seriously don't understand why people are forgetting about the fact that she ASKED TO BE JUDGED!
> 
> I understand what you're saying Milky and Haksii about some insults being overboard, but my comment wasn't random...my opinion was asked and my opinion was given. The whole 'oh shes a female' thing is just sexist, if she had the confidence to put the pictures up and ask for opinions then she should be confident enough to take the criticism.


Ok, I have a question for you.

When you posted that, did it occur to you that it might hurt her feelings?

If not you are being insensitive.

If so, you knew better and did it anyway.

Women are insecure by nature, lets not feed that fire ok?


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

Jux said:


> If a guy had done what Haley did, everyone would've taken the pi*s out of him, and no-one would've battered an eyelid.
> 
> Blatant sexism. *She's a big girl*, I'm sure she'll be fine without the aid of the white-knights of the round table.


i wouldnt say that if i was you! :lol:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Dr Manhattan said:


> So to clarify, it's ok to be sexist on the board now? :bounce:
> 
> If someone asked me face to face what I thought of their physical appearance and I thought they were ugly, I'd say so to their face. Obviously if they didn't want to know, they shouldn't ask.


your opinion is null and void because you have a strange skin colour and something is wrong with your eyes, you as a doctor should've seen something was up


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

dtlv said:


> I think often what is missing in the way people reply to posts where a member makes themselves vulnerable to an ego-bruising is empathy - honest criticism and opinion, even if not what someone wants to hear, has to be accepted if asked for, but there is no need to deliver that criticism in a way that will knowingly be hurtful as that achieves nothing positive whatsoever.
> 
> People also do too often attack in groups, and I think there is almost a feeling of bonding that happens when people do join together... is also sometimes like the floodgates open sometimes when one person makes a criticism of another that many were also feeling, and I guess that's just human nature to let it rip like that but people do need to think about the effects of joining in on a collective flaming and how that can so easily end up as unintended bullying.
> 
> ...


This point of attacking in gangs also need's to be thought about. The first person who comments doesn't know whether anybody else is going to comment. Further if somebody agrees with a statement that someone has made, is that now to be regarded as ganging up?

On the topic of being respectful, then that's fine if the board is going in that direction. I thought this forum did have 'banter' but if we're now going to be formal then from now on i'll act as such.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Jux said:


> If a guy had done what Haley did, everyone would've taken the pi*s out of him, and no-one would've battered an eyelid.
> 
> Blatant sexism. *She's a big girl*, I'm sure she'll be fine without the aid of the white-knights of the round table.


I hope you're not bringing weight into the discussion too now mate :whistling:


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

hackskii said:


> Ok, I have a question for you.
> 
> When you posted that, did it occur to you that it might hurt her feelings?
> 
> ...


Then lets stop the discussion because your view of being insensitive is not the same as mine, or some of the others on the board. Again, now everybody knows the nature of the forum and will act as such.


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

hackskii said:


> Women are insecure by nature, lets not feed that fire ok?


Genuine question here: What would be your answer as she had asked for opinions? Would you lie or be honest if you didnt find that image attractive? I havent seen the thread so cant comment either way


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

Thread of the year


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

hackskii said:


> Ok, I have a question for you.
> 
> When you posted that, did it occur to you that it might hurt her feelings?
> 
> ...


I think the " Gang " in this thread are beyond it


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Mr_Socko said:


> Thread of the year


are you subbing this late? really?


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> are you subbing this late? really?


it was getting a bit off topic


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Singh01 said:


> Then lets stop the discussion because your view of being insensitive is not the same as mine, or some of the others on the board. Again, now everybody knows the nature of the forum and will act as such.


So, you admit that when you posted that it would upset her then as validated by your comment?

Yes, calling a woman ugly is insensitive.

You do not call women ugly.



jaycue2u said:


> Genuine question here: What would be your answer as she had asked for opinions? Would you lie or be honest if you didnt find that image attractive? I havent seen the thread so cant comment either way


Ok, if your mother asked you how she looked with no makup would you call her ugly if she was?

Serious question.

Answer would be no, why not treat all women with respect?


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

I hope the mod's aren't deliberating on whether to ban me or not, because i've been eloquent all the way through this thread and have understood how the mod's want us to act in the future.

If i get banned it'd be so mean.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

I don't understand why people take things that are said on the Internet to heart. I bet most, if not all of you cvnts hate me, I couldn't give two shiny sh1tes either way.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

hackskii said:


> Ok, if your mother asked you how she looked with no makup would you call her ugly if she was?
> 
> Serious question.
> 
> Answer would be no, why not treat all women with respect?


come on my man comparing a random woman on the internet with a women who gave birth to you doesnt quite cut it, and if my mother asked me a question id be honest..and who thinks of their mother as ugly anyway?


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

hackskii said:


> So, you admit that when you posted that it would upset her then as validated by your comment?
> 
> Yes, calling a woman ugly is insensitive.
> 
> You do not call women ugly.


Okay i won't call them ugly anymore. I respect you haksii because i've pm'd you for help before and you've been helpful so i don't want to carry on such a fickle argument any further because we just won't agree. And because you're a Mod i'll conform.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Singh01 said:


> I hope the mod's aren't deliberating on whether to ban me or not, because i've been eloquent all the way through this thread and have understood how the mod's want us to act in the future.
> 
> If i get banned it'd be so mean.


To be fair mate, when you said about the photos "they're all equally ugly", you didn't actually specify what level of ugliness.

So what you could have meant for all anyone knows was that the equal level of ugliness was zero.

Therefore, it was whoever reported your post to the mods that inferred she looked ugly in them.

Perfect logic :thumbup1:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Has no one told @Milky its mod not MOD?

To be fair I think much less was done about the strange fanclub kay woodham seemed to attract than the whole makeup thing.

Because she was a grown woman and joined in with the banter (and enjoyed the attention I suspect).

As much as you can 'know' someone over the internet, Hayley seems like a grown woman too, shes in another country by herself ffs, and managing not to be raped/killed, so im sure she doesn't need someone running to her aid reporting posts over a word as stupid as ugly.

Either way, if someone called me names on the internet, I wouldn't give two fvcks, and Im sure Hayley wont either. And before you say it, yes I'm a skinny ugly cvnt, and makeup does fvck all for me.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> come on my man comparing a random woman on the internet with a women who gave birth to you doesnt quite cut it, and if my mother asked me a question id be honest..and who thinks of their mother as ugly anyway?


Well I don't think she's fit if that's what you're asking?


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

hackskii said:


> Ok, if your mother asked you how she looked with no makup would you call her ugly if she was?
> 
> Serious question.
> 
> Answer would be no, why not treat all women with respect?


If my mum / wife / sister ask me to be honest before they go on a night out and they dont look nice i wouldnt lie to them. I certainly wouldnt call them ugly (i didnt ask if you would call her ugly, i asked what would be your response) i would be a little more constructive / polite about it.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> Has no one told @Milky its mod not MOD?
> 
> To be fair I think much less was done about the strange fanclub kay woodham seemed to attract than the whole makeup thing.
> 
> ...


Oh i dunno, its amazing what a bit of concealer can do........................... Big boy :wink:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Just done a hardcore bi's and shoulders session, I'm still small and ugly, then I come back to this, I hate it when you guys fight:crying:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

lukeee said:


> Oh i dunno, its amazing what a bit of rohypnol can do........................... Big boy :wink:


Are you chatting me up?


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

zack amin said:


> Just done a hardcore bi's and shoulders session, I'm still small and ugly, then I come back to this, I hate it when you guys fight:crying:


I prefer to think of it as a difference in opinion rather than an argument. The main difference being that I'm right, everyone else is wrong.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

zack amin said:


> Just done a hardcore bi's and shoulders session, I'm still small and ugly, then I come back to this, I hate it when you guys fight:crying:


I prefer to think of it as a difference in opinion rather than an argument. The main difference being that I'm right, everyone else is wrong.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

MF88 said:


> I prefer to think of it as a difference in opinion rather than an argument. The main difference being that I'm right, everyone else is wrong.


oi oi from your thread on AL about selfishess in bed, you have no right to be right!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Singh01 said:


> This point of attacking in gangs also need's to be thought about. The first person who comments doesn't know whether anybody else is going to comment. Further if somebody agrees with a statement that someone has made, is that now to be regarded as ganging up?
> 
> On the topic of being respectful, then that's fine if the board is going in that direction. I thought this forum did have 'banter' but if we're now going to be formal then from now on i'll act as such.


You've actually hit upon a good point here and it's close to my original one.

My first and main point was people jumping on the bandwagon, gleefully taking pleasure in seeing somebody getting a rough time of it.

People have differing opinions and manners of speaking, people will disagree, sometimes people ask a question and don't like the answer. It's the lynch mob joining in and wallowing in the discomfort of the person on the receiving end that makes me uncomfortable.

I've in the past commented or given my honest opinion on things that weren't received in a very welcome fashion. I'd have been mortified if I thought people were getting their jollies from it and started all this "subbed", "I'm in" [email protected] though.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

So basically if a girl asks to be judged on UK-M, we have to all hide our true judgement and just be nice because Milky deems it 'innapropriate', so is this going to be a bannable offence?

Dont see nothing wrong here tbh, it wasnt an insult, if singh thinks she's ugly then so be it.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> oi oi from your thread on AL about selfishess in bed, you have no right to be right!!!


Rule #173569375937294485 - No discussion of MA threads outside of MA. :ban:


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Mr_Morocco said:


> So basically if a girl asks to be judged on UK-M, we have to all hide our true judgement and just be nice because Milky deems it 'innapropriate', so is this going to be a bannable offence?
> 
> Dont see nothing wrong here tbh, it wasnt an insult, if singh thinks she's ugly then so be it.


If I didn't know better, I might think it was 1984.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

For the record that instance with that girl was just an example. It happens to the lads as well and I find that equally distasteful. As mentioned by someone hackski, newbies getting strips torn off them by groups of people all backing each other up, for taking gear when ppl show their pics and numerous other scenarios.

As I wrote above, the lads comment was bad, but worse was the gang that built up getting their thrills over it, and he can't be entirely blamed for that.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> So basically if a girl asks to be judged on UK-M, we have to all hide our true judgement and just be nice because Milky deems it 'innapropriate', so is this going to be a bannable offence?
> 
> Dont see nothing wrong here tbh, it wasnt an insult, if singh thinks she's ugly then so be it.


To be fair I think milkys stuck between a rock and a hard place, don't think its right to blame him.

On the one hand theres people reporting the post, who want something done, on the other theres the people agreeing/liking the post who don't.

He's in a lose lose situation, as he cant please everyone, and sadly if he does nothing, the same sad folk who report posts will probably mither him more for letting it slide. The people at fault here are A) the members who reported the post B) the members who backed up the post. Depending on which side you take.

Tough job for a mod to have to do.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

MF88 said:


> Rule #173569375937294485 - No discussion of MA threads outside of MA. :ban:


thought everyone can now get away with it :laugh:


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> thought everyone can now get away with it :laugh:


No no, you can't discuss it. You're only allowed to screen print it and send the screen print to people


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> ive said it before, depending on how someone carries themselves here will depend on how they are treated, look at the likes of rxqueenie, zara, keeks and the other women, they get respect because they carry themselves in a manner that demands respect. so its not about women getting chased out. if you are a woman on here lookig for attention or sharing out your pum pum shots then you are bound to be treated in a slack manner similar to the way you put yourself forward..and since whe did any normal people take things on the internet to heart?


We put up with a LOT of sh1t though mate, just so happens we're thick skinned enough not to care though. I agree entirely, some girls really do not help themselves, hell, I've always been the first to point this out. It's not about women getting picked on though (well not from my side anyway), its just the gang mentality generally. It's uncomfortable to watch.


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> To be fair I think milkys stuck between a rock and a hard place, don't think its right to blame him.
> 
> On the one hand theres people reporting the post, who want something done, on the other theres the people agreeing/liking the post who don't.
> 
> ...


I agree with this to a certain extent, however milkys also arguing the point that he himself didn't like the comment. He went from being an objective decision maker to just doing as he sees fit. I felt bullied by it to be honest


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Zara-Leoni said:


> As I wrote above, the lads comment was bad, but worse was the gang that built up getting their thrills over it, and he can't be entirely blamed for that.


IIRC he got unanimously taken to task for his comment in the thread in question, which sort of spoils your argument, unless it was that that offended you?


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

dtlv said:


> I think often what is missing in the way people reply to posts where a member makes themselves vulnerable to an ego-bruising is empathy - honest criticism and opinion, even if not what someone wants to hear, has to be accepted if asked for, but there is no need to deliver that criticism in a way that will knowingly be hurtful as that achieves nothing positive whatsoever.
> 
> People also do too often attack in groups, and I think there is almost a feeling of bonding that happens when people do join together... is also sometimes like the floodgates open sometimes when one person makes a criticism of another that many were also feeling, and I guess that's just human nature to let it rip like that but people do need to think about the effects of joining in on a collective flaming and how that can so easily end up as unintended bullying.
> 
> ...


In a (large) nutshell


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Dr Manhattan said:


> No no, you can't discuss it. You're only allowed to screen print it and send the screen print to people


Its print screen.. what's that doctorate in, not IT I presume?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Its print screen.. what's that doctorate in, not IT I presume?


 :lol:


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Its print screen.. what's that doctorate in, not IT I presume?


I deem this to be insensitive.

Ban!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

saxondale said:


> IIRC he got unanimously taken to task for his comment in the thread in question, which sort of spoils your argument, unless it was that that offended you?


What "offends" me as you put it, is the gleeful cackling and joy at other people's discomfort or embarrassment.

Like I said it wasn't that thread that prompted my original comments, I just used it as an example. Perhaps not the best one, just the first that sprang to mind.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Zara-Leoni said:


> We put up with a LOT of sh1t though mate, just so happens we're thick skinned enough not to care though. I agree entirely, some girls really do not help themselves, hell, I've always been the first to point this out. It's not about women getting picked on though (well not from my side anyway), its just the gang mentality generally. It's uncomfortable to watch.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

So why should women get special treatment then?

If the Hayley situation was reversed would there be such an outrage?......I doubt it


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Zara-Leoni said:


> What "offends" me as you put it, is the gleeful cackling and joy at other people's discomfort or embarrassment.
> 
> .


I do think you see demons where non exist.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> come on my man comparing a random woman on the internet with a women who gave birth to you doesnt quite cut it, and if my mother asked me a question id be honest..and who thinks of their mother as ugly anyway?


Exactly, but why is it ok to do it because it is the internet?

I mean we have paying sponsors here, and although we do not get paid, we do take our job seriously, that post was reported, not by her but another person.

There are certain things that probably should not be said, and that was insulting, not to mention the tons of likes behind it probably made the situation worse.

Nobody would like being ripped into, then you are fair game to the mob.



Singh01 said:


> Okay i won't call them ugly anymore. I respect you haksii because i've pm'd you for help before and you've been helpful so i don't want to carry on such a fickle argument any further because we just won't agree. And because you're a Mod i'll conform.


I have respect for everyone here, including the girl that was called ugly.

When me and my wife before we were married, we split up, I had a girlfriend.

She asked me if I was sleeping with her.

I asked her to not ask a question she would not like the answer to.

She asked me again, I said yes, then it got rather ugly.

I told her to not ask a question that she did not want to hear as I will tell you the truth.

I get and got your point.

But in the end I bet money that it hurt her feelings and the likes probably was like being kicked when she was down.



jaycue2u said:


> If my mum / wife / sister ask me to be honest before they go on a night out and they dont look nice i wouldnt lie to them. I certainly wouldnt call them ugly (i didnt ask if you would call her ugly, i asked what would be your response) i would be a little more constructive / polite about it.


Yes, perhaps get the point across like something like, well, I bet you look better in makeup then.

I look at it like this.

The board needs to go in a certain direction.

Like kids boundaries are put up, like kids boundaries are tested, if left UN-checked then the boundaries will be tested again, and the line moves, if tested again and unchecked then the boundaries will move again, at some point, you can not bring it back to where it was, or is supposed to be without much flack.

This is just resetting the boundaries.

If insulting others is against the rules, technically the rules were violated.

We enforce these rules, and to be totally fair here, this is non negotiable by any member, or members, but mods alone.

It is not I am right because I am a mod, I just want harmony and I am human and prone to error, and yes, I am short, fat, old, and fart alot:lol:

I don't fart that much actually...lol

I will help anyone anytime, with anything.

I have sent things to the UK paid for out of my own money, shipping included.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hotdog147 said:


> So why should women get special treatment then?
> 
> If the Hayley situation was reversed would there be such an outrage?......I doubt it


Its not, I have seen progress pics where the guy was proud of his build and what he has done then it gets like this.

You even lift?

Pictures look the same to me?

Eat pies often?

Etc

We see many reported posts, so probably the worst ones we see but we see alot, it is not just a random thing.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

hackskii said:


> We see many reported posts, so probably the worst ones we see but we see alot, it is not just a random thing.


can we agree that theres too much reporting of posts? maybe a thread to out this said snitches, who reports posts on the internet anyways?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> can we agree that theres too much reporting of posts? maybe a thread to out this said snitches, who reports posts on the internet anyways?


Man, that is a whole other can of worms.

Guy disagrees with another guy, turns personal, then follows the other around taking subtle digs.

Then tit for tat, then each guy is reporting the others posts.

Then I have the luxury of reading an entire thread where both guys are wrong wanting someone to take their side.

Oh man, then after many minutes, its pointless.

I am fortunate work allows me to post when no work is around, other than that I would not want to be a mod.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> can we agree that theres too much reporting of posts? maybe a thread to out this said snitches, who reports posts on the internet anyways?


Run along home to the MA your being dissed sorry missed  there's a mole in a hole


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

hackskii said:


> Man, that is a whole other can of worms.
> 
> Guy disagrees with another guy, turns personal, then follows the other around taking subtle digs.
> 
> ...


name and shame, it'll make your time as a mod easier


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> name and shame, it'll make your time as a mod easier


There have been many, and some lately.

You know I love you guys, you also know this is my favorite board on the internet.

I just want it to stay that way.

:wub:

I am going home and have some tequila and some ice cold beer, and catch up on the walking dead.

Later, be nice while I am gone:lol:


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

would actually like to know who reports all the posts. I know LXM has being known to report people.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> Run along home to the MA your being dissed sorry missed  there's a mole in a hole


i'll be reporting this post when hackskii gets back!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> i'll be reporting this post first thing tomorow!!


Why wait ? Uve never stopped before


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> i'll be reporting this post when hackskii gets back!


Quick modify lolll


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> Quick modify lolll


too fast my man lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

hackskii said:


> I am going home and have some tequila and some ice cold beer, and catch up on the walking dead.
> 
> Later, be nice while I am gone:lol:


Theres only 2 more episodes left now mate ! :sad:


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Whoa, that took some time, 19 pages.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)




----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> What "offends" me as you put it, is the gleeful cackling and joy at other people's discomfort or embarrassment.
> 
> Like I said it wasn't that thread that prompted my original comments, I just used it as an example. Perhaps not the best one, just the first that sprang to mind.


Society in general is going this way though. People see something horrific happening to someone and the first thing they think of isn't "I should help this person", it's "I must record this on my phone so everyone can see how horrific it is!".

The latest series of Black Mirror was about how voyeuristic society is becoming, it's a dark humour but actually a good reflection of where we could end up in a few years time.


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

Just realised i've not looked at a steroid thread all day because of this thread


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Smitch said:


> Society in general is going this way though. People see something horrific happening to someone and the first thing they think of isn't "I should help this person", it's "I must record this on my phone so everyone can see how horrific it is!".
> 
> The latest series of Black Mirror was about how voyeuristic society is becoming, it's a dark humour but actually a good reflection of where we could end up in a few years time.


Have a watch of 'god bless America' if you like that kind of thing!


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> So why should women get special treatment then?
> 
> If the Hayley situation was reversed would there be such an outrage?......I doubt it


Thats it, sums up the whole arguement really...Its not like she was tormented to the point of suicide...its a sh1tty comment on the internet that was only made a big deal of because she was a woman...build a bridge and get over it imo.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

edinburgh6982 said:


> Just realised i've not looked at a steroid thread all day because of this thread


for £1m would you punch that gorilla in the face?


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Where the fvck has this all come from?? Seems random as fvck if you ask me. If you have a problem with certain threads stay out of Gen Con and stick to whatever it is that you do enjoy. Pretty simple wouldnt you say. Stop whinging.

edit: I should probably mention I havent read the entire thread and dont intend to.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> for £1m would you punch that gorilla in the face?


£1m would be enough for a fancy coffin and funeral !


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> for £1m would you punch that gorilla in the face?


Yes, that gorilla is ugly as fvck, that's my opinion. Wether it likes it or not


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Where the fvck has this all come from?? Seems random as fvck if you ask me. If you have a problem with certain threads stay out of Gen Con and stick to whatever it is that you do enjoy. Pretty simple wouldnt you say. Stop whinging.
> 
> edit: I should probably mention I havent read the entire thread and dont intend to.


thanks for the clarification with the edit. made a huge difference


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> £1m would be enough for a fancy coffin and funeral !


I'd punch robsta in the face for 1million quid! Never mind the gorilla. I'd then proceed to pay him 500000 to stay his hand!


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> for £1m would you punch that gorilla in the face?


I'd punch that fvcker for £10,000. Serious. I trane UFC though


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> thanks for the clarification with the edit. made a huge difference


LOL i presumed someone would have said something similiar in the previous 19 pages of drivel


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

LOL at the tangent this thread has gone on, you never fail to disappoint guys, never change :wub:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> LOL i presumed someone would have said something similiar in the previous 19 pages of drivel


No drivel here young man strictly grown man talk


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Freeby0 said:


> Thats it, sums up the whole arguement really...Its not like she was tormented to the point of suicide...its a sh1tty comment on the internet that was only made a big deal of because she was a woman...build a bridge and get over it imo.


Exactly! The 1960's are long gone!

Women want equality, they can fukcing have it :gun_bandana:


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> No drivel here young man strictly grown man talk


Yes sir Mr boss. Understood


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

So,a female member got called ugly.

Is it ok then for a mod to offer to rep the first person who photoshops a c0ck into the mouth of a pic of a certain female member? (Which actually happened)

What if that was someone's mum?

Who decides which female member is up for a laugh or the sensitive type?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Yes sir Mr boss. Understood


Don't know if you'd noticed but the immature ones left the thread long time ago, you are in the company of fine gentlemen


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

luther1 said:


> So,a female member got called ugly.
> 
> Is it ok then for a mod to offer to rep the first person who photoshops a c0ck into the mouth of a pic of a certain female member? (Which actually happened)
> 
> ...


I think I understand now.

If its a bloke say what you want as we can take all the abuse that comes our way and are immune to critism.

If its a woman make sure you say something good or dont say anything at all.

That way doesnt matter who decides what is allowed to be said or not as the woman wont be hurt.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

luther1 said:


> So,a female member got called ugly.
> 
> Is it ok then for a mod to offer to rep the first person who photoshops a c0ck into the mouth of a pic of a certain female member? (Which actually happened)
> 
> ...


we decide to talk about punching gorillas in the face and you have to go on about cocks in female members mouths. some people eh


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

luther1 said:


> So,a female member got called ugly.
> 
> Is it ok then for a mod to offer to rep the first person who photoshops a c0ck into the mouth of a pic of a certain female member? (Which actually happened)
> 
> ...


i'd ask for pic's of someones mum


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> we decide to talk about punching gorillas in the face and you have to go on about cocks in female members mouths. some people eh


new poll is needed......'Would you put your c'@ck in a gorilla's mouth for £1m...catch being, the gorilla is gay'???


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

barsnack said:


> i'd ask for pic's of someones mum


someone's mum is fat.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

barsnack said:


> new poll is needed......'Would you put your c'@ck in a gorilla's mouth for £1m...catch being, the gorilla is gay'???


excellent idea.


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

barsnack said:


> new poll is needed......'Would you put your c'@ck in a gorilla's mouth for £1m...catch being, the gorilla is gay'???


Does the gorilla have teeth?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> someone's mum is fat.


if your referring to mine...the camera adds 10lbs


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Singh01 said:


> I seriously don't understand why people are forgetting about the fact that she ASKED TO BE JUDGED!
> 
> I understand what you're saying Milky and Haksii about some insults being overboard, but my comment wasn't random...my opinion was asked and my opinion was given. The whole 'oh shes a female' thing is just sexist, if she had the confidence to put the pictures up and ask for opinions then she should be confident enough to take the criticism.


ill let you be the judge...figure of speech. you knew what you said would be proper hurtful to a woman making a point about makeup and women in general. if she was attention seeking then she would have done some instagram crap.

you mad a snap decision to post something in the attempt for some likes. you could potentially have made a female proper miserable for a long time just so you felt big on a forum for a few minutes. you are now hiding behind this fact like a coward and not admitting what you said is not right and makes you proper small.



Mr_Socko said:


> haley probably doesn't give a ****, it's probably just all the over-protective men getting all over-protective about it


i know for a fact hayley would give a shi.t.


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

barsnack said:


> if your referring to mine...the camera adds 10lbs


Did she have 6 cameras on her?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

luther1 said:


> Does the gorilla have teeth?


oooo thats a good question...i will put it in the terms and conditions that the gorilla hasn't got teeth due his teeth being knocked out giving robocop a BJ


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

thread is up. didnt want to make it too explicit, the mods delete enough of my threads as it is


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

luther1 said:


> Did she have 6 cameras on her?


Dont be a smart ****, she didnt have 6 camera's on her....just 6 [email protected]


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Completely random but anyone seen scoobs?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Completely random but anyone seen scoobs?


he's off solving mysteries


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Completely random but anyone seen scoobs?


Thats not nice referring to her as a dog


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

TheBob said:


> Can somebody photoshop a penis on my penis to give my penis an enlarged penis size
> 
> Thanks in advance


got any photos of your penis Bob?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

@Singh01 how many likes and reps did u get for that comment?

Would be interesting to know how many people reported the post, my guess is it'd be a lot less than those that agreed with it


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> ill let you be the judge...figure of speech. you knew what you said would be proper hurtful to a woman making a point about makeup and women in general. if she was attention seeking then she would have done some instagram crap.
> 
> you mad a snap decision to post something in the attempt for some likes. you could potentially have made a female proper miserable for a long time just so you felt big on a forum for a few minutes. you are now hiding behind this fact like a coward and not admitting what you said is not right and makes you proper small.
> 
> i know for a fact hayley would give a shi.t.


Think we all know who went crying to the mods....


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Breda said:


> @Singh01 how many likes and reps did u get for that comment?
> 
> Would be interesting to know how many people reported the post, my guess is it'd be a lot less than those that agreed with it


I repped him for it. made me laugh


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

Breda said:


> @Singh01 how many likes and reps did u get for that comment?
> 
> Would be interesting to know how many people reported the post, my guess is it'd be a lot less than those that agreed with it


There was about 4 people who repped and the last time i checked before the post was deleted it had over 20 likes


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Oh my... What have i missed!!??


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

then I reported it as I saw people where outraged so thought I best think like them


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

dipdabs said:


> Oh my... What have i missed!!??


a load of absolute bollocks


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> Oh my... What have i missed!!??


It's probably best you don't get involved with you being a sensitive female an all

Sh!t will get serious


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Sc4mp0 said:


> I think I understand now.
> 
> If its a bloke say what you want as we can take all the abuse that comes our way and are immune to critism.
> 
> ...


For what it's worth mate, the tangent it took regarding females was never my intention. I don't think any blokes should be getting uncalled for abuse either (or have people jump on the bandwagon if it does happen).

No sexism here


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2013)




----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Guys....

This is just the board flowing the way it flows.

I am all about airing things, all things.

Nobody can block the flow.

But, without harmony there is no flow, there is chaos

Just freaking saying

Buck against the wheels, you will be ground into powder.

I love this board, harmony first, all other crap last, much is about information, then personality, issues?

Deal with them yourselves.

I love this board.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

dipdabs said:


> Oh my... What have i missed!!??


ooh, you should have been here earlier.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Singh01 said:


> Think we all know who went crying to the mods....


lol. ive never said one thing to any mod on any forum mate. its not the school playground


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Morning Kids


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> then I reported it as I saw people where outraged so thought I best think like them


this - strange how the OP didn`t have a problem with the indignantly outraged mob.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> It's probably best you don't get involved with you being a sensitive female an all
> 
> Sh!t will get serious


Me get sensitive? Are u serious? Lol


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

It should have been left in the thread it happened, it was a forgotten comment that Hayley pretty much ignored...

It was kind of her fault if she posts a load of pictures and says about people judging.

It was still a cvnt comment to make about something which can't be changed though.


----------



## rumbaba (Oct 2, 2012)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Fcuking hell. Storm. Teacup.


In a:laugh:


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

I'd love to know where some people live in which people walk around high fiving and complimenting one another all day long.

People need to know that not everything will go their way and disappointment can occur as thats life.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

I feel the problem isn't what was said, so much more the way it was said, plus there being a bit of a witchunt as well.

Hayley doesn't help herself mind, she's young very naive and a major attention seeker. Always going on about how hard it is trekking around the world, it's bound to wind a few folk up eventually.

I just hope both sides can learn something, and perhaps tone it down a bit. It was a bit harsh the way she was spoken to.


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

I told my own sister she looked like a cnut on her wedding day and i lost the video camera due to being intoxicated before the reception even started, can i join in? :whistling:


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Dazzza said:


> I feel the problem isn't what was said, so much more the way it was said


One of the problems of writing something, you dont know in what way its being said.

Again you have to accept it.

I always say to my missus, its not what you say but HOW you say it.

Unfortunately over a forum you dont know how someone has said sonething.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Has it been clarified yet whether we're allowed to call someone ugly? Or will we be banz0rd for it


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Has it been clarified yet whether we're allowed to call someone ugly? Or will we be banz0rd for it


99.9% of this forum are ugly so thats the whole population in uproar... im immune though cos im stunning me :tongue:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Has it been clarified yet whether we're allowed to call someone ugly? Or will we be banz0rd for it


From what i understand is you can't call female members ugly..the rest are fair game


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Patsy said:


> I told my own sister she looked like a cnut on her wedding day and i lost the video camera due to being intoxicated before the reception even started, can i join in? :whistling:


Oh you can definitely join in. I like your style! I ended up fighting with my uncle at my sisters wedding. pretty much ruined the whole day. Never lost the camera though, that's just taking the p1ss


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

saxondale said:


> this - strange how the OP didn`t have a problem with the indignantly outraged mob.


You're quite obsessed over how I feel and think eh?

Everyone else has moved on with the tangent it's taken lol.

However, I am flattered that you care so much 

May I also just reiterate AGAIN for the very stupid among us, the opening post was NOT about the make up thread or the comment made to miss Hayley. I simply used that as an example as its one of the first ones that came to mind due to being recent.

Take some time and think about it poppet. It'll come to you


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

I love you guys


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

Zara-Leoni said:


> You're quite obsessed over how I feel and think eh?
> 
> Everyone else has moved on with the tangent it's taken lol.
> 
> ...


I'm reporting your post, no need to call @saxondale very stupid. I feel uncomfortable about it.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

24 pages ? jeeezeee... time to get the kettle on!


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2013)

Someone tell me where to get arimidex urgently


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Wasif13 said:


> Someone tell me where to get arimidex urgently


Go to the gorilla thread, theres loads of info in there about it


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

this is ridiculous- so now no one call comment on women negatively? oh joy. I'll start uploading lots of pictures of my cellulite ridden ass and will be expecting loads of compliments and web hugs


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

lxm said:


> 24 pages ? jeeezeee... time to get the kettle on!


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Wasif13 said:


> Someone tell me where to get arimidex urgently


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

MunchieBites said:


> this is ridiculous- so now no one call comment on women negatively? oh joy. I'll start uploading lots of pictures of my cellulite ridden ass and will be expecting loads of compliments and web hugs


You're a self proclaimed fella stuck in a teenage boys body aren't you? You're fair game according to the rules :wub:


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Wasif13 said:


> Someone tell me where to get arimidex urgently


got some of those tiddies growing?


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

onthebuild said:


> You're a self proclaimed fella stuck in a teenage boys body aren't you? You're fair game according to the rules :wub:


oh thank god....


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

MunchieBites said:


> oh thank god....


Was going to rep you for having one of those things people used to have back in the day.

What's it called?

Oh yeah a sense of humour! Turns out I cant rep you again, unlucky.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

onthebuild said:


> Was going to rep you for having one of those things people used to have back in the day.
> 
> What's it called?
> 
> Oh yeah a sense of humour! Turns out I cant rep you again, unlucky.


web hugs for everyone! :bounce:


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Wasif13 said:


> Someone tell me where to get arimidex urgently


Ugly [email protected]:lol:


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> View attachment 114524


Oh how wrong you all are! Its funny.


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

lxm said:


> 24 pages ? jeeezeee... time to get the kettle on!


Grab the popcorn instead :whistling:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

How long till this thread gets locked


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> this is ridiculous- so now no one call comment on women negatively? oh joy. I'll start uploading lots of pictures of my cellulite ridden ass and will be expecting loads of compliments and web hugs


At last, where are they then

Does this maybe show why, lol


----------



## blackfairie (Mar 13, 2013)

Wow, this thread is still going... I'm impressed. I don't know why..but I am.


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

when my misses is playing my trombone i find her stunning,when ive emptied my sack over her chevy chase she looks fcuking ugly. luckily im dignified enough not to tell her


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Zara-Leoni said:


> You're quite obsessed over how I feel and think eh?
> 
> Everyone else has moved on with the tangent it's taken lol.
> 
> ...


Funny, that last part seems rarther sarcastic and almost derogatory. Maybe you should practice what you preach


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

this is ridiculous- so now no one call comment on women negatively? oh joy. I'll start uploading lots of pictures of my cellulite ridden ass and will be expecting loads of compliments and web hugs



onthebuild said:


> You're a self proclaimed fella stuck in a teenage boys body aren't you? You're fair game according to the rules :wub:


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Mish said:


> this is ridiculous- so now no one call comment on women negatively? oh joy. I'll start uploading lots of pictures of my cellulite ridden ass and will be expecting *loads of compliments and web hugs*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


Not forgetting them all important "likes & reps" too :wink:


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Patsy said:


> Not forgetting them all important "likes & reps" too :wink:


thats how you know people like you.... its not- as once was inferred- about the friends you have in real life


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

I think we should create a thread where women can upload pics of them to be judged with permission to be bluntly honest.


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

MunchieBites said:


> thats how you know people like you.... its not- as once was inferred- about the friends you have in real life


So what are you implying i have no friends and live in my mothers basement with take that posters on my wall?


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Singh01 said:


> I think we should create a thread where women can upload pics of them to be judged with permission to be bluntly honest.


They did its called the Powder Room and surprise surprise.... NO MEN ALLOWED :lol: :lol:


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

Patsy said:


> They did its called the Powder Room and surprise surprise.... NO MEN ALLOWED :lol: :lol:


We should be allowed a mens only section of the forum then where men can upload pics without women being able to judge them. @hackskii what do you think?


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

luther1 said:


> when my misses is playing my trombone i find her stunning,when ive emptied my sack over her chevy chase she looks fcuking ugly. luckily im dignified enough not to tell her


Ha! This is so true (obviously I can't comment on your missus, but just in general).

It's like with porn too. There's nothing more disgusting than porn, right after you've just cum watching porn.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Patsy said:


> So what are you implying i have no friends and live in my mothers basement with take that posters on my wall?


we should hook up


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Singh01 said:


> I think we should create a thread where women can upload pics of them to be judged with permission to be bluntly honest.


And here's an exclusive preview of the first entry :lol:


----------



## Lou Lou (Aug 27, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Ha! This is so true (obviously I can't comment on your missus, but just in general).
> 
> It's like with porn too. There's nothing more disgusting than porn, right after you've just cum watching porn.


Lol...seriously?! Is that true? God I learn so much from you guys on here haha. So the secret for us women is to not let you guys ever get to the end...then you will always find us attractive. I'm going to have to try this lol


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Lou Lou said:


> Lol...seriously?! Is that true? God I learn so much from you guys on here haha. So the secret for us women is to not let you guys ever get to the end...then you will always find us attractive. I'm going to have to try this lol


Lol pretty much. This is why cuddles are bad after sex. A cup of tea and sandwiches are good though.


----------



## Lou Lou (Aug 27, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Lol pretty much. This is why cuddles are bad after sex. A cup of tea and sandwiches are good though.


Ok...I'll remember this!! Sandwiches Pre made up and the kettle already boiled. Thanks for educating me. Oh and I defo won't bother with make up if I'll look ugly as fcuk after sex anyway...result!! Haha


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Lou Lou said:


> Ok...I'll remember this!! Sandwiches Pre made up and the kettle already boiled. Thanks for educating me. Oh and I defo won't bother with make up if I'll look ugly as fcuk after sex anyway...result!! Haha


Be carefull theres plenty of white knights lurking on the internet ready to serve and protect so should you find a post not too offensive some caring guy on here will report it for you


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Lol pretty much. This is why cuddles are bad after sex. A cup of tea and sandwiches are good though.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Lol pretty much. This is why cuddles are bad after sex. A cup of tea and sandwiches are good though.


This. Fcuking hate it when the mrs wants to 'cuddle' after sex, either leave me alone and let me go to sleep or make me some food.


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Dazzza said:


> I feel the problem isn't what was said, so much more the way it was said, plus there being a bit of a witchunt as well.
> 
> Hayley doesn't help herself mind, she's young very naive and a major attention seeker. Always going on about how hard it is trekking around the world, it's bound to wind a few folk up eventually.
> 
> I just hope both sides can learn something, and perhaps tone it down a bit. It was a bit harsh the way she was spoken to.


This exactly.

It would help if people explained themselves and then climbed down/calmed down if it was taken the wrong way.

Too many people tho ready to put others down when they've achieved nothing, mind you.


----------



## LittleMsMuscle (Jan 29, 2013)

Life is too short indeed. As long as threads don't end up malicious and nasty, a bit of banter is totally cool


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Sc4mp0 said:


> I'd love to know where some people live in which people walk around high fiving and complimenting one another all day long.
> 
> People need to know that not everything will go their way and disappointment can occur as thats life.


True, I am one of those people myself.

I give eye contact, I always try to uplift others.

You see, in life others are a resource of which you can draw from if you need to, and it will be freely given.

When some people pick on others, or put them down to make them feel better about them selves (this does not work), you limit your resources.

Why would one limit their own resources?

Why burn bridges when you cant go back and draw from said resources?

In life, if you lift others up, they lift you up, this maximizes you being able to draw from a resource.

Example, lets say I want to know how to make a low rider car (I dont want to just an example), certain ethnic people do this more than others, if I hated a certain ethnic background, then I would not be able to go to them and ask them questions about something.

You upset someone and then ask for a favor, you wont get it.

If you make an enemy at work lets say, you always might either be looking over your shoulder, or wondering what they are going to do to get you back.

All of that is totally unnecessary, is a waste of time, waste of frustration, when you could have had better thoughts that might allow you to flow happiness.

In life I feel the most important thing is my happiness, anything that cuts into this cheats myself.

I wont cheat myself, nor limit my happiness.

People love to talk to the twins at work (Steve AKA winger on this board), and they say if I don't come in that they have less fun.

I try to always make people laugh, I always give respect, and I can approach anyone at work with no fear of controversy.

For me life flows very smoothly, and I do consider myself a happy person, which is inside and dependent on nothing, it is a choice.



zack amin said:


> I love you guys


Good line, I am going to borrow that in the future:lol:



Singh01 said:


> We should be allowed a mens only section of the forum then where men can upload pics without women being able to judge them. @hackskii what do you think?


We got that, its called the Male Animal, join up.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

hackskii said:


> We got that, its called the Male Animal, join up.


Yeah cos females never see what goes on in there...

And we're allowed to say what we think without fear of being censored...

Ohhh wait, no we aren't and yes they do :lol:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

For fcuks sake, what a bunch of moaning bitches you guys come over as sometimes... I bet the crowd can't see the irony either in that the number of complaints made about the posts that kicked all this off was less than half a dozen, but the complaints about those complaints merely being mentioned almost span to thirty pages of a thread - the irony in calling those initial complainers over-sensitive is now so thick it's unbelievable.

For the record other than people being asked to merely think about phrasing negative comments in a thoughtful way, exactly what horrible thing has been done?

Have there been mass infractions or bans? No.

Have any rules been changed? No.

Have any areas of the forum been closed down? No.

Have people been explicitly told they are not allowed to voice their opinions or prevented from voicing them? No.

Have people been asked to be tactful? Yes.

Are people making a mountain out of a molehill? Yes.

Now go and train and eat something - is more important than any of this nonsense.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

^^^^^^ And breathe.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

dtlv said:


> For fcuks sake, what a bunch of moaning bitches you guys come over as sometimes... I bet the crowd can't see the irony either in that the number of complaints made about the posts that kicked all this off was less than half a dozen, but the complaints about those complaints merely being mentioned almost span to thirty pages of a thread - the irony in calling those initial complainers over-sensitive is now so thick it's unbelievable.
> 
> For the record other than people being asked to merely think about phrasing negative comments in a thoughtful way, exactly what horrible thing has been done?
> 
> ...


Y'all just got the s ssssssssmmmmmmmmaaaaaaaaacccccccckkkkkkkkkk dddddddoooôooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

dtlv said:


> Have people been explicitly told they are not allowed to voice their opinions or prevented from voicing them? No.


 :whistling:


----------



## Lou Lou (Aug 27, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 114534


Love this...posted it on my fb page a while back. True story lol


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

dtlv said:


> Are people making a mountain out of a molehill? Yes


Speaking of molehills dude, any news on who Mr Moley is yet?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Lou Lou said:


> Love this...posted it on my fb page a while back. True story lol


I have someone on my Facebook who posted this picture... And is called Louise...

Be afraid...


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Speaking of molehills dude, any news on who Mr Moley is yet?
> 
> View attachment 114567


No, but am still not happy about whoever it is, and if they ever get found out it's an instant ban. I have some suspicions but no proof...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

dtlv said:


> For fcuks sake, what a bunch of moaning bitches you guys come over as sometimes... I bet the crowd can't see the irony either in that the number of complaints made about the posts that kicked all this off was less than half a dozen, but the complaints about those complaints merely being mentioned almost span to thirty pages of a thread - the irony in calling those initial complainers over-sensitive is now so thick it's unbelievable.
> 
> For the record other than people being asked to merely think about phrasing negative comments in a thoughtful way, exactly what horrible thing has been done?
> 
> ...


Here's the other alternative fu*k off and join another forum, even better start your own so you can decide what is and isnt acceptable in it....

Or if you like post the name and adress of the person holding a gun to your head to make you post in here and we will call the police for you...

And for the record here are the rules, check out rules 10 and 12....

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/about-uk-muscle/79006-uk-muscle-co-uk-posting-rules.html


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

@Milky, people do forget the terms and conditions -



Lorian said:


> By continuing to post on this website you are agreeing to comply with and be bound by the following terms and conditions of use.
> 
> 
> We will not tolerate bullying, personal attacks, racism or purposeless inflammatory/libellous posts.
> ...


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I think this thread has run its course now with everyone having been able to make their points freely... hopefully people will now be grown up and harbor no bad blood and get on with more positive things.


----------

